# Livery near Muckhart/Dollar/Cleish/Kinross



## Lekki (3 June 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for DIY/part livery around the above areas for one pony with all year turn out and arena.  Ideally I'd be looking for somewhere quiet like a small private yard as opposed to a big livery yard.  

I've seen in a previous thread that there is somewhere on Cleish Hill and another secluded DIY yard 1.5 miles from Muckhart - does anyone have contact details for these places?

Any other suggestions would be great!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## simple_things (22 July 2018)

Barkeldy is on the cleish hill used to be westerdeanhead but its a big yard? Not sure of any other yards up that road?


----------



## TPO (2 September 2018)

KA Equestrian at Fossoway seems to meet all your requirements and location.


----------



## WindyStacks (7 September 2018)

Have you managed to get the details of the one near Muckhart? I don't want to give the details out here, but would pass on a message for you. I looked and it's absolutely glorious! But unfortunately DIY twice a day doesn't work for my lifestyle right now.


----------



## amymilne1992 (9 September 2018)

WindyStacks said:



			Have you managed to get the details of the one near Muckhart? I don't want to give the details out here, but would pass on a message for you. I looked and it's absolutely glorious! But unfortunately DIY twice a day doesn't work for my lifestyle right now.
		
Click to expand...

Hello would you be able to pass on a message and number for me?


----------

